# greatest recordings - nomination round 3



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

With the aid of cutting-edge science, firmness in the right as God gives us to see the right, rigorous academic philosophy, and ruthless self-critical introspection, we have identified the top nine greatest recordings of all time:

*#1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Hans Hotter, Birgit Nilsson, Kirsten Flagstad, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wolfgang Windgassen; Sir Georg Solti: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)

#2. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

#3. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 - Carlos Kleiber: Vienna Philharmonic (DG) 1976 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

#4. Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli: London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

#5. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor - Carlos Kleiber with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1974
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209

#6 (tie). Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" in C minor - Hilde Rössl-Majdan, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1962
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1201 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567)

#6 (tie). Schubert: Winterreise - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau & Gerald Moore (EMI) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609)

#8 (tie). Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Ralph Downes; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

#8 (tie). Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 - Yevgeny Mravinsky: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2473)*

Therefore we must now move on the third nominating round.

Rules are:

- *Each participant gets to nominate THREE (3) recordings per round*. I'll be around periodically to make a list of the nominations. When a recording has been nominated *twice*, I'll add it to the list for the voting round. *If 11 recordings are nominated twice, then this round will stop automatically because the voting round will be full.* If not, then it'll go until it seems to run out of steam.

- We'll continue alternate between nominating and voting rounds until we can no longer make progress. When a recording achieves its two nominations, it gets two chances in the voting round.

- A "recording" means a recording of a specific work. So something like "Karajan's 1963 recordings of Beethoven's symphonies" doesn't count because that is approximately 9 different works. Something like, "Beethoven's Eroica Symphony, Karajan 1963" counts.

- Recital albums can be nominated if the album consists of numerous smaller pieces rather than major works; and it was originally recorded intended to be a single release: i.e. no "box set" sort of things, or compilations assembled later.

- Of course there'll be more than one recording of a particular work on the list - for example, there will probably be more than one recording of the Eroica symphony. That's fine. This is a list of recordings, not of works.

The following recordings were twice nominated in round two and automatically qualify for the third voting round. No one needs to nominate these works!

- Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier - András Schiff (ECM) 2012 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=798165)

- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549

- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Bernstein (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)[/QUOTE]


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale" - Bruno Walter (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" - George Szell (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Karl Richter (DG) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57618)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale" - Bruno Walter (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)
> 
> Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" - George Szell (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)


I'll second these two from realdealblues, and nominate this one:

Symphony no 3 in A minor, Op. 56 "Scottish" by Felix Mendelssohn - Peter Maag/London Symphony Orchestra

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll nominate three: 

- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Giulini 
- Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #6 - Goebel 
- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Baker, Barbirolli


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So:

*Twice nominated and destined for the voting round (no need to nominate these again):

- Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale" - Bruno Walter (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

- Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" - Peter Maag: London Symphony Orchestra (Decca) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928)

- Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)*

Once nominated:

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Reinhard Goebel: Musica Antiqua Cologne (DG) 1986-7 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59096)

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Karl Richter: Munich Bach Orchestra (DG) 1967 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57618)

- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3211)

- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuiseppe Taddei; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (EMI) 1959 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65796)

nominators:

Blancrocher
moody (1/3)
realdealblues
science


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mendelssohn. "Scottish" Symphony. LSO/Maag.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

F.P. Schubert - Die schöne Müllerin Op. 25, D 797; Aksel Schiøtz, tenor and Folmer Jensen, piano (*HMV 1943*), Tubed exerpt

G. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder; Kathleen Ferrier, contralto; Wiener Philharmoniker u. Bruno Walter (*HMV 1949*), Tubed

/ptr


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I second the Schiotz recording above.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ptr said:


> F.P. Schubert - Die schöne Müllerin Op. 25, D 797; Aksel Schiøtz, tenor and Folmer Jensen, piano (*HMV 1943*), Tubed exerpt
> 
> G. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder; Kathleen Ferrier, contralto; Wiener Philharmoniker u. Bruno Walter (*HMV 1949*), Tubed
> 
> /ptr


The Souzay along with Souzay's rendition are my favourites.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

moody said:


> The Souzay along with Souzay's rendition are my favourites.


Indeed, Souzay had a wonderful voice, my choice is more based on my own greater exposure to Schiøtz, then anything! 

/ptr


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

*Twice nominated and destined for the voting round (no need to nominate these again):

- Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale" - Bruno Walter (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

- Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic (HMV 1949

- Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" - Peter Maag: London Symphony Orchestra (Decca) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928)

- Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

- Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 797 - Aksel Schiøtz and Folmer Jensen (HMV 1943
*

Once nominated:

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Reinhard Goebel: Musica Antiqua Cologne (DG) 1986-7 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59096)

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Karl Richter: Munich Bach Orchestra (DG) 1967 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57618)

- Ligeti: Solo Piano Music - Aimard
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=186581

- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3211)

- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuiseppe Taddei; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (EMI) 1959 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65796)

nominators:

Blancrocher
CarterJohnsonPiano (2/3)
moody (2/3)
ptr (2/3)
realdealblues
science


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I will nominate Aimard's recording _Ligeti: Solo Piano Music_.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=186581

And I second ptr's above nomination of Walter and Ferrier's Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I will nominate Aimard's recording _Ligeti: Solo Piano Music_.
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=186581
> 
> And I second ptr's above nomination of Walter and Ferrier's Kindertotenlieder.


I suspect that the Musica Ricercata or either book of Etudes would be substantial enough to stand on its own. Do you have a preference among them?


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I like Musica ricercata because it is much easier for me to play! But really, the Etudes are much deeper and more complex works and demand more reverence. (Even though some movement of the Ricercata are adorable! It really is a great work also and I hope to perform it in the next year.) But Aimard is without peer when it comes to Ligeti (in fact, he is usually without peer anyways), and the fact that he recorded both books of Etudes _and_ Ricercata on the same CD makes it one of the great recordings.

And I personally prefer Book I, but Book II is also interesting and varied, though I think the individual quality of the Book II Etudes is slightly less awe-inspiring than Book I. In fact, here is a thesis paper I discovered some months ago on Book I, it is worth a read if you love Ligeti: http://scholarship.rice.edu/bitstream/handle/1911/17473/1405716.PDF?sequence=1


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Well, I like Musica ricercata because it is much easier for me to play! But really, the Etudes are much deeper and more complex works and demand more reverence. (Even though some movement of the Ricercata are adorable! It really is a great work also and I hope to perform it in the next year.) But Aimard is without peer when it comes to Ligeti (in fact, he is usually without peer anyways), and the fact that he recorded both books of Etudes _and_ Ricercata on the same CD makes it one of the great recordings.
> 
> And I personally prefer Book I, but Book II is also interesting and varied, though I think the individual quality of the Book II Etudes is slightly less awe-inspiring than Book I. In fact, here is a thesis paper I discovered some months ago on Book I, it is worth a read if you love Ligeti: http://scholarship.rice.edu/bitstream/handle/1911/17473/1405716.PDF?sequence=1


Having skimmed it, that _is_ an interesting paper. Nice find!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Are we done here? I can start the voting round any time, but I hope we get more nominators and nominations....


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

The accompanist in the 1943 Schiotz / Schoene Muellerin is in fact Gerald Moore.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

moody said:


> The accompanist in the 1943 Schiotz / Schoene Muellerin is in fact Gerald Moore.


Alright, I'll fix that when I make the poll or post a new list. Right now there's no point in posting a new list as the old one is up to date. However, with this level of participation, I suppose the project is at an end. If so, well, we got to #9!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to give this one more chance.... Anyone out there want to make some nominations? 

In future rounds, I think I will allow more nominations - maybe 4 per person.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

After some consideration, I vote for:

Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berlioz-Req...qid=1379333812&sr=8-23&keywords=davis+berlioz)

Sibelius: Symphony #5 - John Barbirolli & Halle Orchestra (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sibelius-Ed...9333940&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+5+barbirolli)

Gorecki: Symphony #3 - Kazimierez Kord & Warsaw Philharmonic (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Górecki-Sym...UTF8&qid=1379334118&sr=8-4&keywords=gorecki+3)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Winterreisender said:


> After some consideration, I vote for:


Thank you! I hope someone seconds some of those! (I've already voted, or I'd give Davis' Berlioz strong consideration!)

*Twice nominated and destined for the voting round (no need to nominate these again):

- Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale" - Bruno Walter (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

- Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berlioz-Req...qid=1379333812&sr=8-23&keywords=davis+berlioz)

- Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic (HMV 1949

- Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" - Peter Maag: London Symphony Orchestra (Decca) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928)

- Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

- Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 797 - Aksel Schiøtz and Gerald Moore (HMV 1943

- Sibelius: Symphony #5 - John Barbirolli & Halle Orchestra (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sibelius-Ed...9333940&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+5+barbirolli)
*

Once nominated:

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Reinhard Goebel: Musica Antiqua Cologne (DG) 1986-7 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59096)

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Karl Richter: Munich Bach Orchestra (DG) 1967 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57618)

- Gorecki: Symphony #3 - Kazimierez Kord & Warsaw Philharmonic (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Górecki-Sym...UTF8&qid=1379334118&sr=8-4&keywords=gorecki+3)

- Ligeti: Solo Piano Music - Aimard
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=186581

- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3211)

- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuiseppe Taddei; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (EMI) 1959 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65796)

nominators:

Blancrocher
CarterJohnsonPiano (2/3)
julianoq (2/3)
moody (2/3)
ptr (2/3)
realdealblues
science
Winterreisender


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> After some consideration, I vote for:
> 
> Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berlioz-Req...qid=1379333812&sr=8-23&keywords=davis+berlioz)
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony #5 - John Barbirolli & Halle Orchestra (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sibelius-Ed...9333940&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+5+barbirolli)


I second these two!

I need to write 20 characters.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

julianoq said:


> I second these two!
> 
> I need to write 20 characters.


Thank you. You have one more vote (you can nominate or second one more recording) that you can use if you want.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That gets us up to 11 - a decent voting round. But there's room for four more.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Having to literally think on my feet, here....I agree with most nominations made but on a personal note...here are a few I'd not want to be without because I've been listening to them with particular pleasure for very many years & they haven't been superceded in my affections.
Chopin Waltzes...Dinu Lipatti
Verdi Requiem....Giulini...Philharmonia Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov
Rachmaninov Symphony 2...Previn, LSO
Brahms Symphony No 4....Toscanini NBC Symphony Orchestra
Haydn The Complete Piano Trios Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

JCarmel said:


> Having to think on my feet, here....I agree with most nominations made but on a personal note...here are a few I'd not want to be without because I've been listening to them with particular pleasure for very many years & they haven't been superceded in my affections.
> Chopin Waltzes...Dinu Lipatti
> Verdi Requiem....Giulini
> Rachmaninov Symphony 2...Previn
> Brahms Symphony No 4....Toscanini NBC Symphony Orchestra


Well, if you narrow that down to three I can count this as a vote, and one of them might end up in the voting round.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Chopin waltzes...Dinu Lipatti
Brahms Symphony 4, Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra
Verdi Requiem Guilini Philharmonia, Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov

All three gave me immense pleasure through oft-repeated listenings & I feel that due to the stature of the performances, they deserve their place in the list, science. But whether folks will be as familiar with all three of them as I am...who knows?!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

*Destined for the voting round (no need to nominate these again):

- Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier - András Schiff (ECM) 2012 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=798165)

- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549

- Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale" - Bruno Walter (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

- Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berlioz-Req...qid=1379333812&sr=8-23&keywords=davis+berlioz)

- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Bernstein (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic (HMV 1949

- Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" - Peter Maag: London Symphony Orchestra (Decca) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)

- Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

- Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 797 - Aksel Schiøtz and Gerald Moore (HMV 1943

- Sibelius: Symphony #5 - John Barbirolli & Halle Orchestra (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sibelius-Ed...9333940&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+5+barbirolli)
*

So there's room for up to 4 more.

Once nominated:

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Reinhard Goebel: Musica Antiqua Cologne (DG) 1986-7 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59096)

- Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Karl Richter: Munich Bach Orchestra (DG) 1967 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=57618)

- Brahms: Symphony #4 - Toscanini, NBC SO

- Chopin: Waltzes - Lipatti

- Gorecki: Symphony #3 - Kazimierez Kord & Warsaw Philharmonic (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Górecki-Sym...UTF8&qid=1379334118&sr=8-4&keywords=gorecki+3)

- Ligeti: Solo Piano Music - Aimard
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=186581

- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3211)

- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuiseppe Taddei; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (EMI) 1959 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65796)

- Verdi: Requiem - Giulini: Philharmonia; Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov

nominators:

Blancrocher
CarterJohnsonPiano (2/3)
JCarmel
julianoq (2/3)
moody (2/3)
ptr (2/3)
realdealblues
science
Winterreisender


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, I will use my last vote to nominate another record:

Leon Fleisher playing Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1, with Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra (1958) http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6180


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Si. I'm seconding JCarmel's "- Chopin: Waltzes - Lipatti "! 
There are a number of Lipatti Chopin Waltzes on Youtube... Here is one as a taster!






/ptr


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Arthur Schnabel, Frederick Stock, CSO

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde, Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig, Klemperer, Philharmonia

Bach: Mass in b minor, Karl Richter etc., Munich Bach Orchestra and Choir


----------



## DaveS (Apr 30, 2013)

Bach: Goldberg Variations--Murray Perahia (CBS)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Second Fleischer/Brahms Concert no 1/Szell.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

*Destined for the voting round (no need to nominate these again):

- Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier - András Schiff (ECM) 2012 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=798165)

- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Emil Gilels; Leopold Ludwig: Philharmonia Orchsestra (EMI) 1957 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549)

- Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale" - Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

- Berlioz: Requiem - Ronald Dowd; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150939)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - Leon Fleischer; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6180)

- Chopin: Waltzes - Dino Lipatti 1950 (EMI) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2201)

- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Leonard Bernstein: NY Philharmonic (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 196406 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2823)

- Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic (HMV 1949

- Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" - Peter Maag: London Symphony Orchestra (Decca) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928)

- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuiseppe Taddei; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (EMI) 1959 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65796)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)

- Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

- Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 797 - Aksel Schiøtz and Gerald Moore (HMV 1943

- Sibelius: Symphony #5 - John Barbirolli & Halle Orchestra (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sibelius-Ed...9333940&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+5+barbirolli)
*

Closed!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I will second Giulini's _Don Giovanni_ and Klemperer's _Das Lied von der Erde_.


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

I nominate:
Schumann: Fantasy in C, Op.17 Benno Moiseiwitsch
Debussy: La Mer NBCSO/Toscanini
Ravel: Dapnis and Chloe BSO/Munch


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ShropshireMoose said:


> I nominate:
> Schumann: Fantasy in C, Op.17 Benno Moiseiwitsch
> Debussy: La Mer NBCSO/Toscanini
> Ravel: Dapnis and Chloe BSO/Munch


Trout's vote closed this round so I will save these as nominations for the fourth round.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry - I have just run out of time! This round of nominations is closed as of Trout's vote. I've set up the voting round.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Getting ready to set up the voting round:

*Destined for the voting round (no need to nominate these again):

- Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier - András Schiff (ECM) 2012 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=798165)

- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" in E-flat, op. 73 - Emil Gilels; Leopold Ludwig: Philharmonia Orchsestra (EMI) 1957 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549)

- Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale" in F, op. 68 - Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

- Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts (Requiem), op. 5 - Ronald Dowd; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150939)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 - Leon Fleischer; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6180)

- Chopin: Waltzes - Dino Lipatti 1950 (EMI) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2201)

- Dvorak: Symphony #9 "From The New World" in E minor, op. 95 - Leonard Bernstein: NY Philharmonic (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 196406 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2823)

- Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic (EMI) 1949 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6405

- Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" - Peter Maag: London Symphony Orchestra (Decca) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928)

- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuiseppe Taddei; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (EMI) 1959 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65796)

- Mozart: Requiem - Robert Lloyd, Carolyn Watkinson, Francisco Araiza, Sylvia McNair; Neville Marriner: Academy and Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields (Philips) 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3553)

- Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

- Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 797 - Aksel Schiotz and Gerald Moore (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=17504)

- Sibelius: Symphony #5 - John Barbirolli & Halle Orchestra (EMI) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=9591)
*


----------

